# Au Sable/Rifle mid-Oct



## troutbum248 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi All--I'm doing some camping near Rifle River Rec Area in a few days and will have one morning where I'm able to get out and do some actual fishing.

Looking for recommendations on either the Rifle or the Au Sable--or anywhere else. I'm thinking about heading below Foote Dam to see if there are any steelhead, but think it might be too early. I'll probably be bringing rigs for steelhead and trout, so any recs are welcome.

What do ya think? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

I used to fish the Rifle in October regularly. The trout fishing used to be quite good, but around 5 years ago it started downhill. If you are looking to pitch streamers, the Au Sable below Mio can be productive in October, and there are decent access points where you can wade.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

troutbum248 said:


> Hi All--I'm doing some camping near Rifle River Rec Area in a few days and will have one morning where I'm able to get out and do some actual fishing.
> 
> Looking for recommendations on either the Rifle or the Au Sable--or anywhere else. I'm thinking about heading below Foote Dam to see if there are any steelhead, but think it might be too early. I'll probably be bringing rigs for steelhead and trout, so any recs are welcome.
> 
> What do ya think? Thanks!



Just got back from the AuSable yesterday. Saw a dozen Kings doing their thing. A bit early for Atlantics and Steelhead according to most but, I have seen quite a few Steelhead caught in rivers in October. Hopefully, someone will chime in on the Rifle's fishability. 

Good Luck Man. I struck out this last weekend, but ever since I got married, I seem to suck at fishing. :sad:


----------



## walyking (Dec 11, 2016)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Just got back from the AuSable yesterday. Saw a dozen Kings doing their thing. A bit early for Atlantics and Steelhead according to most but, I have seen quite a few Steelhead caught in rivers in October. Hopefully, someone will chime in on the Rifle's fishability.
> 
> Good Luck Man. I struck out this last weekend, but ever since I got married, I seem to suck at fishing. :sad:


doesnt the rifle river close to fishing oct. 1st up that way. not sure on that just hope someone would chime in. would make for a bad day to get a ticket. if its open good luck to you.


----------



## troutbum248 (Oct 13, 2020)

walyking said:


> doesnt the rifle river close to fishing oct. 1st up that way. not sure on that just hope someone would chime in. would make for a bad day to get a ticket. if its open good luck to you.


Just looked at the map--you're right! The Rifle in the rec area is a Type 1 stream closed after Sept 30, but downstream of Sage Lake Rd it is Type 3, open all year. Thanks for catching that! I was totally gonna fish in the rec area.


----------



## troutbum248 (Oct 13, 2020)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Just got back from the AuSable yesterday. Saw a dozen Kings doing their thing. A bit early for Atlantics and Steelhead according to most but, I have seen quite a few Steelhead caught in rivers in October. Hopefully, someone will chime in on the Rifle's fishability.
> 
> Good Luck Man. I struck out this last weekend, but ever since I got married, I seem to suck at fishing. :sad:


I got skunked on the PM last weekend--tons of zombies swimming around me, but didn't take anything. You'll get it back


----------



## troutbum248 (Oct 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I used to fish the Rifle in October regularly. The trout fishing used to be quite good, but around 5 years ago it started downhill. If you are looking to pitch streamers, the Au Sable below Mio can be productive in October, and there are decent access points where you can wade.


Thanks--looks like the Au Sable might be the place to go for me.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

troutbum248 said:


> Just looked at the map--you're right! The Rifle in the rec area is a Type 1 stream closed after Sept 30, but downstream of Sage Lake Rd it is Type 3, open all year. Thanks for catching that! I was totally gonna fish in the rec area.


The Rec area can be very good during the season but you will have to stake out the cooler headwaters since the main branch can get a little uncomfortably warm for trout. Seeing as right now you can only fish below Sage Lake, there is still plenty of good fishing to be had. It's very easily waded but be mindful of the deep holes.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

I’ve been on the Rifle a lot recently and have seen only a handful of migratory fish and they were all on the move upstream. It seems to be early still.





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

It'll probably be getting better in another week or two. Usually late October is when it starts to get going.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

One of the issues I've experienced was low water conditions in the fall/winter or water volume fluctuations that effect migration and movement. 

If you can time your trip right, fishing can be great. If not, no fish or sparsely populated with lock jaw is typical fishing.

Good luck.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Water has been low and with drier ground, we haven’t seen the flows increase as much as expected when it rains. Need a few solid days in a row


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## walyking (Dec 11, 2016)

troutbum248 said:


> Just looked at the map--you're right! The Rifle in the rec area is a Type 1 stream closed after Sept 30, but downstream of Sage Lake Rd it is Type 3, open all year. Thanks for catching that! I was totally gonna fish in the rec area.


your welcome 248. wasnt sure if it had changed since my brother in law had received a ticket about 8 years ago up in that part of the river. he had a brown on his stringer when dnr came down. they told him it didnt matter that he did not know that area was closed. i hope you do well on the ausable. keep us posted. we like the updates.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you want to see some really nice browns take a drive up to the city park in Rose City. We go up that way for colors and stop at the park for lunch. You can watch them heading up to spawn. They also spawn right in the park. Just remember that it is closed to fishing.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ate lunch at the park in Rose City on your advise. Very cool place. I’ll be taking my daughter there in the spring to wade and fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

